# Gotta see to believe!   16" Schwinn cantilever Autocycle Cobalt blue!



## bobcycles (Mar 29, 2017)

a LOT of time and work went into this build and for....

400 bux?

a give away!

sure it's 'folk art' but again....the work to do this!

https://sacramento.craigslist.org/bik/6066148734.html


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 29, 2017)

That would make a perfect ornament for my office.too bad I'm broke.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 30, 2017)

16 Inch. OLD Schwinn bike asking $400 O/B. Serious only need call. Will b in the Sacramento Area tomorrow 3/30/17. If anyone is interested please call (209)261-9962. I will have my bike w/me. In Sacramento to show. Serious only.Thanls


----------



## mickeyc (Mar 30, 2017)

Surely one off....

Mike


----------



## Will08 (Mar 31, 2017)

With metal tank


----------



## catfish (Mar 31, 2017)

WOW! If that was on ebay it would have been sold.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 31, 2017)

Personally that thing looks goofy to me. Here is the best executed small bike I've seen so far. This young fella had this at MLC last year. V/r Shawn


----------



## mike j (Mar 31, 2017)

I'm hearing an old Randy Newman song, looking at these bikes.


----------



## cr250mark (Mar 31, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Personally that thing looks goofy to me. Here is the best executed small bike I've seen so far. This young fella had this at MLC last year. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 444371 View attachment 444372





I would snap that little ranger up in a heartbeat !!
Sweet.  
These minis are killer and easy to display.  
Mark


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 31, 2017)

Slick sold an awesome mini Colson on here a few years ago I recall.


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 31, 2017)

This one...









http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/rare-1935-colson-20-balloon-tire-motorbike.54171/


----------



## 56 Vette (Mar 31, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Personally that thing looks goofy to me. Here is the best executed small bike I've seen so far. This young fella had this at MLC last year. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 444371 View attachment 444372



I remember this one, very nicely done and proportionately it was spot on! If I remember right his sister had an incredible 20" girls Schwinn Panther with a springer a year or two earlier. Crazy skills on both of them!! One cool dad to pull that off! Joe


----------



## Nashman (Apr 2, 2017)

bobcycles said:


> a LOT of time and work went into this build and for....
> 
> 400 bux?
> 
> ...



Scale just looks so wrong..still neat, and lots of work...Cool, thanks...


----------



## Hobo Bill (Apr 3, 2017)

1950 Schwinn 16" bantam mtn. bike with friend....great ridin' around the oregon country fair at mid-knight....


----------



## Will08 (Apr 3, 2017)

Hobo Bill said:


> 1950 Schwinn 16" bantam mtn. bike with friend....great ridin' around the oregon country fair at mid-knight....
> 
> View attachment 445645



Is that 16 for sale


----------

